# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kaq pranë, kaq larg...

## Living in Vain

Kerkoja te prekja
kerkoja thelle

se keshtu me the
do jem shume poshte

u zhyta, preka
pastaj...dola

sa te kerkova
shume here
ne thellesi ujore......

Pse asnje ndjesi
te freskise qe premtove

----------


## Living in Vain

Zemer e rreckosur
te lutem, mos u brengos

e bardha dite do vije
qe buzeqeshjen mos e harrosh

nese eshte thene kurre te mos ndodhe,
ti prape mos u brengos
dikush tjeter thente Zoti do ta JETOJE.

----------


## Living in Vain

Le te mos humbim
qe te mos na kerkojne

kaq prane, kaq larg
mos jemi gjithmone

pse jo larg?
pse jo prane?

asnje here e njejta gje nuk ndodh

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

shumë afër,
tepër pranë,
larg në çdo gjë,
të huaj në çdo anë,

mes maleve,
mes pikëllimës,
larg dhimbjes,
pranë thartirës.

pranë ditëve,
larg netëve,
të bardha, të bardha
të zeza, të zeza..

pranë teje,
larg kufinjve,
që për ty i ndeza,
zjarr i ndeza...

----------


## Living in Vain

Me the..

Te thashe...

Na thane...

Akoma na thone.....

Do t'i them....

E c'rendesi ka?

Serish ashtu do ndodhe!

----------


## Living in Vain

do kercejme serish bashke
me premtove,

dhe pse zemra s'ta tha
u largove,

pres diten kur te ndodhe
nuk me tremb,

dua kaq.......kaq larg mos te te kem.

----------


## Living in Vain

E lodhur


e lodhur nga pranite,
e lodhur nga largesia
e lodhur nga thenjet,
e lodhur nga qortimet,

e lodhur nga premtimet,
e lodhur nga deshirat.
e lodhur dhe nga endrrat, 

E lodhur nga mundimet,

sA do doja pak pushim 
                                            UFFFF............

S'do mendoj me ASGJE.

----------


## shigjeta

> Me the..
> 
> Te thashe...
> 
> Na thane...
> 
> Akoma na thone.....
> 
> Do t'i them....
> ...


Shume e bukur  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Living in Vain

Flm Shigjeta!

----------


## Living in Vain

pa dashur ......po ndodh,
pa dashur me duket gabova..

e tille ishte dita
jo imja,qe ne mengjes

pas hekurave te kapur nga dy duar,
fshihej gjithe ai shpirt i madh,

pa dashur me duket gabove
sikur te mos e dije cndodhte me pas

Pse te vinte kaq keq?!

----------


## Living in Vain

Hape gojen dhe kerko,
syte e mbyllur si mendoj dot,
me thuaj Shpirt...

Si te te ndihmoj?

Do behen ure e dhimbjeve te tua,
ti vec hap gojen e me thuaj serish Te Dua.

----------


## hope31

Vargje shume te bukura,Mjegulla.
Pres te te lexoj serish...

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Living in Vain

ne breg te detit........

te mendoja shuume larg,
(hmm ne fakt ........jo),
sepse te humba larg
me thane - "te duket ashtu akoma"

tani se di me ku te te gjej
ketu apo atje,
do te te vija nga pas,
vec me thuaj "Ketu jam"

Oh..mbase vale e detit 
ne ndihme do me vinte
qe te shoh dhe nje here
vendin Tone ku ti aq shume me prite

----------


## Living in Vain

edhe pse tani ste shoh dot,
thelle tek une fle ti,

dhe pse ste prek dot,
thelle ne vete kam ngrohtesine tende,

ndjej akoma embesine e lene,
edhe pse po ik shume larg nga TY,

Sa dua te bertas me te madhe qe ste kam me prane!!

----------


## Living in Vain

shume kohe me pare...me thoje "s'rri dot pa ty", S'PO E DEGJOJ ME...ku humbe, ku mbete, pse ike?
Valle kaq shume kohe tu desh ta kuptosh qe shume gjera le pas?! Me thuaj qe e di tashme, sa shume prita dhe sa pak apo asgje ...  u be.....

Sot sme ka mbetur gje tjeter ....vec te te mendoj pa pushim!!

Dhe te Betohem .........  qe gjithnje do ta bej......

----------


## Living in Vain

Sa shume fryu ere ate dite..
Sa deshi te te merrte me vete,

Oh mallkuar qofte dita, i dashur
kur tu mbush mendja....

te shuheshe  larg..
te te mungonte puthja ime
te mos ndjeja me aromen e lekures tende
dhe dera te mos trokiste Kurre me

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mjegulla, ti je e mrekullueshme, sepse e tillë është ndjenja yte. Ti je e qelqtë se kështu të ka bërë malli dhe dashurija. Bobo sa bukur shkruan poezi! Më ke mrekulluar shpirti i vogël që vuan aq shumë...dhe ndjen aq fort!
Të përqafoj me zemër dhe shkruaj, shkruaj se ashtu e qetson sadopak vehten!

.............................
Më shkruaj e dashur vetëm dy rreshta
me vargun e thyer në daç dhe me rimë!
O Zot sa e bukur që qenka jeta
Duam, dashurojmë ikim edhe vijmë...

Agim

----------


## Living in Vain

Flm i madhi Agim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ars

Sa mire do ishte qe ti kendonim lumturise sa dhimbjes.

----------


## Ars

...pse ke gabuar keshtu?
Vuajtja dhe dhimbja jane dy o mik.Mund te vuash deri sa ta gjesh lumturine,po nuk ndjen dhimbje.
Dhimja vjen pasi e ke shijuar lumturine dhe te ka fluturuar prej duarsh.Duke e ndjekur ne fluturim  edhe verbuar je prej drites.
Me qene se  te ka shkulur me gjithe rrenje ate cka te bente te tille,dhe ta ka lene brendesine tende bosh posi nje humnere te zeze ku nuk sheh as nuk ndjen,me ate pike zeri qe te ka mbetur e ndjell me kot.Dhe brendesia e humnerosur dhe e pergjakur,dhemb,dhemb,dhemb.................      ........     .....dhe serish dhemb.

----------

